# Chicken Poop On and In Waterer



## bantylover (Oct 3, 2012)

What is the best way to keep my chickens from pooping all over the watering can? It's winter here and the watering can is on a warmer, but the "girls" like to sit on top of it and then they poop in the water. I change the water daily but I get tired of chicken poop everywhere....any suggestions?


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

bantylover said:


> What is the best way to keep my chickens from pooping all over the watering can? It's winter here and the watering can is on a warmer, but the "girls" like to sit on top of it and then they poop in the water. I change the water daily but I get tired of chicken poop everywhere....any suggestions?


(note: I'm no expert) is it a hanging watered? if not, perhaps put something over it like a big cardboard box? or something wobbly they won't want to roost on like tin foil . if yes, try offering them alternative and enviting roosts???


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2012)

I would agree. Placing something over it or possibly putting something higher around it for them to roost on. I have had the same problem in the past. It's hard to keep it poop free


----------



## bantylover (Oct 3, 2012)

*Watering Can & Chicken Poop*

My watering can can't be hung because of the cold it's 10 degrees here in Iowa, I did try and put foil on it and cardboard but I have smart chickens and they removed both of those I guess I will have to "build" a table over it. I was trying not to do that but I think it's probably the best answer, I'll just have to make it a little larger than the rim of the watering can. Thanks for all your suggestion though!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just prop mine up about 2 inches off the ground on an upside down food bowl. Seems to keep out all the nasties and doesn't freeze as easily.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Didn't realize they were roosting there. Big pointed hat on top.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Back high;*

We have the heated waterers in our barn and hen house. I have placed our waterers on an old truck wheel with a webber grill grate over the wheel. The chickens can just hop onto the grate and get their drink. It keeps the waterers cleaner much longer. Keeps the bedding and poop out of them.

One waterer is the plastic type with no place for them to actuall sit. The other is the metal font with a small handle that is probably uncomfortable for them to sit on. So we haven't had a roosting problem.

I only have a picture of the one in the barn. I think you can see it's sitting on a concrete stepping stone. We have since placed the truck wheel under the stone. Back high is a term I have heard quite often to keep feeders and waterers clean. The one feeder I made has a dowel rod handle that rotates if a bird sits on it so they can't perch.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

get a plastic funnel and hang it over the waterer upside down.....


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I put a metal mixing bowl over mine. They were scared of the bowl because of the noise of the toenails on it, and the clattering of it falling when they tried to get on it!!


----------

